
How to get press for a startup (2015) - austenallred
https://medium.com/user-acquisition-for-hackers/how-to-get-press-for-your-startup-the-complete-guide-b79c57318113#.8gvv4jvzn
======
austenallred
Oh wow, didn't expect to see this on the front page.

If you enjoyed this I have a bit more content on user acquisition that is a
similar actionable, step-by-step style.

SEO: [https://medium.com/startup-grind/seo-is-not-hard-a-step-
by-s...](https://medium.com/startup-grind/seo-is-not-hard-a-step-by-step-seo-
tutorial-for-beginners-that-will-get-you-ranked-every-single-1b903b3ab6bb)

Instagram: [https://austenallred.com/the-growth-hackers-guide-to-
instagr...](https://austenallred.com/the-growth-hackers-guide-to-
instagram-3f084d7d2d0a)

Pinterest: [https://austenallred.com/how-to-growth-hack-
pinterest-699d29...](https://austenallred.com/how-to-growth-hack-
pinterest-699d295909b1#.pi1xj8dig?utm_campaign=Submission&utm_medium=Community&utm_source=GrowthHackers.com)

------
Everula
Though the article is 2 years all, it is still relevant good thorough read and
a great piece of knowledge, thank you for sharing. Having a talk with our PR
manager recently about newsworthy events interesting for media like launch,
update, new cool features etc and what to do between them to stay on top, we
came to confusion (again) that content like research, analytics, tests,
content cards etc should cover those gaps and the questions we still have is
whether to pitch it to media as an exclusive content for them or put in on
your blog, create dedicated landing page designed for this content and share
it with media? I know that it works both ways for different companies, but as
a marketer I am more interested in the second option, while PR likes the
exclusivity of course. What are your best practices to stay on top while there
are no real product news in-between?

~~~
austenallred
These are different things in my mind. Content marketing is much more
sustainable and is a slow-moving day-to-day process, while getting press is a
quick hit and big boost that dies very quickly.

------
waderyan
If you like this article, check out the book Secret Sauce:
[https://www.secretsaucenow.com](https://www.secretsaucenow.com).

Same author. Expanded content.

------
wnm
> The Press Kit, basically a .zip file of all of the content for the reporter
> to use

Don't do that. As a reporter, would you want a .zip file dropped into your
inbox everytime someone pitches their company?

Build a simple website, use dropbox, or one of the many saas that make it
simple to build a professional press kit, e.g. my own
[https://presskithero.com](https://presskithero.com)

~~~
austenallred
You only send that after they request it

------
Xeoncross
I guess with all the scrapper APIs one should expect a site that scrapes pages
just to find contact data and then provides you with a form to mass email them
all. I'd use it.

~~~
austenallred
I actually think they are mediocre at best a lot of the time, though
Buzzstream is the best and is building out a solid database. I usually
personally use Mechanical Turk to find the real email addresses, but some
human rights group got bothered that I would recommend a service that doesn't
provide a living wage and gave me hell for two years. So I took that part out
publicly, but it's still in the book version.

